# I35 throttle actuator



## kirilb (7 mo ago)

Hello! I actually have Infiniti 2003 I35, it has same parts as maxima, so hope I reach proper forum page. So recently I’ve got a p1122 error(throttle actuator)
and my car went to safety mode (slim, trc off, RPM no more than 1700)
I started to debug. All wiring is okey. Motor relay is replaced, but error is still there. 
Everything looks fine except weird sound from throttle while engine is working. The throttle was replaced and neither new nor old one working properly (don’t open/close when you turn ignition ON and then OFF for 10 sec)
Finally, can it be ECM faulty? Or any other reasons? Thanks


----------

